# Kernel mit den Einstellungen aus make.conf compilieren

## Dimitri

Hi,

wie kann ich den Kernel mit den Compilerflags aus der /etc/make.conf compilieren?

Dim

----------

## steveb

ich rate dir davon ab, irgendwelche änderungen zu machen! aber ich beantworte dir dennoch deine frage. schau einfach mal in:

```
/usr/src/linux/Makefile

/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/Makefile
```

solltest du eine andere architektur als i386 einsetzen, musst du natürlich ein anderes verzeichnis als /arch/i386/ nehmen.

die werte die du ändern solltest sind:

HOSTCFLAGS

CFLAGS

gruss

steve

----------

## Dimitri

Danke, hast Du schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem verändern der Parameter gemacht?

Dim

----------

## steveb

nein. aber solche optimierungen lohnen sich meistens nicht. und zur zeit ist der 2.4er kernel relativ gut bedient mit den bereits vorhandenen einstellungen.

gruss

steve

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab das ganze jetzt mal ausprobiert und meine Einstelleungen aus make.conf (-march=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -ffast-math -fforce-addr) eingetragen. Lediglich wenn -O3 angegeben wird gibts einen Fehler. O2 läuft ohne Probleme durch

Dim

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also meiner Meinung lohnt sich das ganze sehr wohl. Ich spare mit dem Kernel ca. 3!! Sekunden beim booten. Und das praktisch zum Nulltarif

Dim

----------

## de4d

hab das nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn der compile process durchlaeuft heisst das nich dass der kernel (stabil) laeuft, sondern nur dass er 'da' ist.

ich glaube steveb hat davon wegen des ersteren abgeraten.

----------

## Dimitri

Ist mir schon klar. Aber ich teste ihn grade unter Last und bis jetzt weder Abstürze oder sonstiges. Zumindest für meine Rechnerkonfiguration hab ich keine Probleme feststellen können. Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.

Dim

PS: Ein mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old ist ja sowieso Pflicht wenn man einen neuen Kernel ausprobiert. Ist also alles sicher

----------

## ddanier

Testing? What's that? If it compiles, it is good, if it boots up it is perfect. --- Linus Torvalds

 :Very Happy: 

ich denke mal das kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ein restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer, aber wenn man den alten kernel kopiert und dazu nochn eintrag im bootmanager erstellt (falls man mal ekien bootcd zur hand hat) sollte eigentlich nix passieren

----------

## Dimitri

Richtig,

no risk no Fun. Kann auch alles mit -mcpu-386 kompilieren

Aber wo bleibt dann der Spass mit gentoo?

Dim

----------

